

Ask HN: where does Chat Sports get it's data from? - ricardobeat

In case you haven't heard of it, Chat Sports (http://chatsports.com) is a service that combines articles from a few mainstream news sources into a personal feed.<p>I'm curious: are they scraping those websites for content or do they have revenue sharing deals? It would be funny that their own ToS "does not permit use of any data mining, robots, scraping or similar data gathering or extraction methods" if that's what they're doing.
======
byoung2
It looks like they use RSS feeds from the sites, and just show summaries. When
you click on the article, they open the site in an iframe.

------
swah
Are you thinking of doing something similar in BR?

